# Ipod Nano 6G et Itunes 10 sous Mac Os 10.4.11



## screedeperpi (21 Décembre 2010)

Salut,

Je viens d'acheter un iPod Nano 6G 8Go. Je le branche sur mon Mac et un message me dit que ce type d'ipod requiert itunes 10... :mouais: Ok.

Mon Mac est sous Tiger (10.4.11) et quand je télécharge la dernière version de itunes (10), je ne peux pas ouvrir, une fenêtre m'informe que l'application d'installation requiert Mac OS 10.5 !! 

Je dois vraiment acheter 10.5 ?! 

Y'a t-il une solution moins onéreuse ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir, 

malheureusement il n'existe aucune solution à ça, cet iPod requiert une configuration spécifique.
Tu peux te procurer Mac OS Leopard en occasion, ça ne coute pas spécialement cher.

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## screedeperpi (26 Décembre 2010)

Merci Badmonkey,

Je suis allé sur le net pour acheter un DVD Leopard et voici ce qu'on me propose pour 30  

Un dvd "double couche" ce qui implique qu'il  faut avoir un lecteur de dvd interne ou externe qui soit compatible.

Par  ailleurs, apple ne distribuant plus ce logiciel, il ne s'agit pas d'une  version originale mais d'une copie qui permet d'installer le système,  de faire les mises a jour sans différence aucune avec un dvd original.

C'est bon ça ??
Est ce que mon iMac Power PC G5 de 2004 peut lire les DVD double couche ?

Merci pour vos lanternes précieuses.


----------

